# Tearing off a roof 15+ stories high



## AP773 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hello all!

I'm looking for ideas and methods for dealing with debris when tearing off a 15+ story flat roof. We usually get scaffolded chutes installed by a rental company but for this particular roof we're looking at 25-30k just for the rental. Another option we considered in the past was renting a motorized roof-top hoist to lower debris in debris tarps.

Any advice/ideas will be greatly appreciated! 



Thanks,
Alex


----------



## akroofing (Nov 19, 2021)

AP773 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I'm looking for ideas and methods for dealing with debris when tearing off a 15+ story flat roof. We usually get scaffolded chutes installed by a rental company but for this particular roof we're looking at 25-30k just for the rental. Another option we considered in the past was renting a motorized roof-top hoist to lower debris in debris tarps.
> 
> ...


I think it is definitely worth the 25-30k to rent the scaffold and chutes.


----------

